# How to carry a child plus luggage?



## CanucksTraveller (2 Aug 2012)

I wasn't sure whether to put this in Family or Touring, it's kind of both. 

I normally commute to work on a hybrid, but being a commuter bike it's set up a bit more like a tourer than a hybrid, it has full mudguards and a rear rack (Tortec Tour) with a couple of altura panniers for to carry shopping and work clothing, documents etc. 
My little girl has just reached one year old last month and I'd like to take her out on the bike and still carry a pannier or two for the shopping, or the baby change stuff and whatever else, but my options at my local bike shop appear to be non-starters. They have a range of child seats, but the shop assistant assures me they certainly won't fit on the bike while I have my rear rack fitted (I doubt this one, but a physical guestimate at the shop was inconclusive). They further say that I can't use panniers as the little one's feet go where the panniers are supposed to go. (This one seems to carry more weight, pardon the pun). 
They basically said it's either:
1) Lose the rear rack, and fit a seat. They say there is no such thing as child seat plus panniers. 
2) Fit a trailer, although even that might not fit over a rear rack. (I'm not sure about whether that would be true). 

They suggested I ask on my local friendly cycle forum for ideas, and I've not been here for a while, so here I am. 

Are they talking shite? Or is there a way to carry a little one plus a couple of shopping bags? 

To be honest I'd rather avoid the trailer if possible as her view will be rubbish at best.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (2 Aug 2012)

I'm loathe to buy another set of panniers, but I'd never heard of a Weeride, let alone seen one. 
I really like the look of them, so thanks for the idea, it looks great. I'll look into one some more. Cheers!


----------



## Andy_R (2 Aug 2012)

Front panniers?


----------



## slowmotion (2 Aug 2012)

That Weeride looks fantastic! It must be amazing fun for the little one, and much better for conversation. Is there a version for eighteen year olds?


----------



## defy-one (3 Aug 2012)

I had a weeride or something similar when the kids were small. They still remember going out with me on it


----------



## User482 (7 Aug 2012)

A trailer works fine with a rear rack & panniers - it's what I use.


----------



## Sara_H (26 Aug 2012)

A neighbour of mine has a rear seat and a front rack and panniers.


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Aug 2012)

Just get one of these and pile it all in!


----------



## Drago (26 Aug 2012)

Trailer. Even sigle seat trailers have plenty of room round back for carrying bages etc, and a 2 seater for little more cost gives you a vast capacity.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Sep 2012)

[QUOTE 1964599, member: 45"]A Hamax Plus seat will work with the specific Hamax panniers.
[/quote]

I have a Hamax Siesta seat (recliner-note they are ridiculously cehap in Decathlon - £45).

They have small holes in the back of the seat for putting the straps through. Some of these are redundant. It is possible to thread straps through these and have a small bag hanging off the back of the seat. I had a kiddies cool box at the back.

It's also possible to fit a small saddle bag too. No bigger than a small Topeak Aero wedge though.

Another option is to have some bags/panniers located towards the front of the bag. A detuer triangle bag is something else I used.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Sep 2012)

Actually, I reckon it would be possible to still use side panniers on the rear with a child seat.

It'll probably be a bit of a faff first time round setting up.


----------



## RWright (16 Sep 2012)

I remembered having seen this child seat when I was looking for bicycle reviews and thinking it looked like a cool idea. Not sure how old the kid is but looks pretty young to me. I think it is called a Yepp mini. All the kid needs is some mini riding glasses


----------



## cyberknight (16 Sep 2012)

Put the kid in the panniers ?


----------



## trampyjoe (16 Sep 2012)

Trailer + pannier (with a weekly shop and none of the shopping was put in the seat compartment of the trailer!):


----------



## jefmcg (16 Sep 2012)

On the first warm day this July, I saw a kid/baby on front seat heading towards on Tavistock Place, in morning peak. I don't think I have ever seen anyone as happy: they were moving at speed, and he was rocking from side to side having the time of his life.


----------



## jackhandy (20 Sep 2012)

my 2 year-old grand daughter loves the trail buggy, but conversations a bit stilted.
I wouldnc't like to use it in traffic, though : too much fumes down there.


----------



## Butterfly (1 Oct 2012)

I use front panniers and a baby seat on my solo. My Circe tandem will set up for baby seat plus panniers plus brompton bag or even 2 babyseats. The Yepp mini (or Bobike mini) is an option if you have enough space and are upright enough. Practical cycles in Lytham have some rack extenders to use panniers with a child seat and lots of other cool ideas. A child trailer gives you lots of storage and child space and leaves room for panniers as well but can be a pain to store and awkward if you have any barriers to negotiate.


----------



## hennbell (3 Oct 2012)

I used a chariot trailer that had tons of space to store things such as groceries, The trailer had a chain stay hitch so you could still use rack and pannier if you want.


----------



## Leccy (21 Oct 2012)

I use a Bumper Duo trailer, which attaches to the rear axle, so would not interfere with saddle bags. I've never needed saddle bags with this though as the trailer has a separate luggage area in the rear and there is also plenty of room within the actual trailer itself for me as I very rarely have more than one child in there.


----------



## Arch (21 Nov 2012)

cyberknight said:


> Put the kid in the panniers ?


 
Like this? 


http://sheldonbrown.com/carrababy.html


----------

